# My girls (Boxers)



## sexysilver (Feb 15, 2009)

T.j









Lexi









Ozzy


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Not to be picky but...CAN I HAVE LEXI???!!!!  What a beautiful face. I love boxers. We had one when I was very little and I used to climb all over him. He pulled my brother and his friends on the school merry-go-round. My dad had to put on garden gloves to play with him! He was great with us kids but knew my dad could take the rough play. He was the best dog EVER!


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh I love boxers!! They are beautiful!


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!! Fabulous babies!!! More pictures please!  No, I am not Boxer crazy at all..... lol


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you, noooooo Lexi's my biggest baby lol, shes quite shy. But boy shes a great agility dog T.j and Ozzy are amazine at agility too il have to get more pictures up later 

THank you.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! They are gorgeous! I want them all!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

They are beautiful!!! So all three do agility? How do you find the time?? I wish I had more time to bring my one more often!  How old are they?


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 15, 2009)

MyCharlie said:


> They are beautiful!!! So all three do agility? How do you find the time?? I wish I had more time to bring my one more often!  How old are they?


THanks guys.

Yeah all do agility

Mainly at home, they weave jump go thru tunnels and t.j does the sea-saw and all the others as she is old and more experianced.

Lexi and ozzy are coming two and t.j is coming 4 in the summer.

Thanks guys they are great dogs I love them soo much  xx


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Such beautiful girls!!!!
Nessa


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Gorgeous boxers you've got there... just gorgeous


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you I will put up some more pictures and piccies of them jumping and all xxx


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh! They really are beautiful! I love boxers too, tho sadly have never had one


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you very much. They amazine dogs to own but all my life we have had boxers so Im used to them. xx


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 15, 2009)

some more piccies xx


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

Simply beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Wonderful pictures! Very handsome dogs!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Can I ask where you and you're boxers are from?


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

Beautiful! I love T.J. But I'm a bit biased lol.. as you can see


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I still think Lexi is my favorite...how old are your girls? Lexi looks young. Great pics BTW.


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 15, 2009)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Can I ask where you and you're boxers are from?


We are from Ireland, We bred our own girls so Lexi Ozzy and T,J we bred them.


Billiie said:


> Beautiful! I love T.J. But I'm a bit biased lol.. as you can see


Yeah shes soooooo hyper bless shes a great jumper I've some pics of her jumping at home over barrles not the prettiest thing but they do as wings for her and the others to burn energy 


alphadoginthehouse said:


> I still think Lexi is my favorite...how old are your girls? Lexi looks young. Great pics BTW.


Lexi is young she is coming two this year along with ozzy and T.j is coming 4 this year xxxx

thanks


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

sexysilver said:


> We are from Ireland, We bred our own girls so Lexi Ozzy and T,J we bred them.


They are gorgeous. Do you show in conformation? Are the heart clearances the same over there? Holter, Echo w/doppler? What other genetic health testing do you do on your boxers?


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 15, 2009)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> They are gorgeous. Do you show in conformation? Are the heart clearances the same over there? Holter, Echo w/doppler? What other genetic health testing do you do on your boxers?


They get heart scored hip scored(not complusive) eyes ears everything checked but mainly the hearts,

What heal testing do yous have over there? 

No we dont show our boxers.

Thank you xx


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

sexysilver said:


> They get heart scored hip scored(not complusive) eyes ears everything checked but mainly the hearts,
> 
> What heal testing do yous have over there?
> 
> ...


Hearts, hips/elbows, thyroid and sometimes eyes. Heart clearences are the biggie though. 

I love the shorter snout on the boxers over your side of the pond.


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 15, 2009)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Hearts, hips/elbows, thyroid and sometimes eyes. Heart clearences are the biggie though.
> 
> I love the shorter snout on the boxers over your side of the pond.


The elbow over here arnt really a biggie over here.

I love the short snouts too but a short nose if too short can cause problems with breathing, do the still dock over youre end? xxx


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

sexysilver said:


> The elbow over here arnt really a biggie over here.
> 
> I love the short snouts too but a short nose if too short can cause problems with breathing, do the still dock over youre end? xxx


Yes they are still docking and cropping. But we are seeing more and more natural eared boxers over here in the show ring, which is nice.


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 15, 2009)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Yes they are still docking and cropping. But we are seeing more and more natural eared boxers over here in the show ring, which is nice.


Same here but only in Northern Ireland, We dont crop over here, I think boxers with a short snout look nice with cropped ears, Do you show you're dog's? xxxx


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

sexysilver said:


> Same here but only in Northern Ireland, We dont crop over here, I think boxers with a short snout look nice with cropped ears, Do you show you're dog's? xxxx


I was going to show Disco, but she ended up not growing up as planned, even at two she's still tiny. So she's spayed and now we are doing agility. Someday, I would like to get in the conformation ring, though. 

Not to hijack your thread, but here's Rowdy...









And here's Disco...


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 15, 2009)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> I was going to show Disco, but she ended up not growing up as planned, even at two she's still tiny. So she's spayed and now we are doing agility. Someday, I would like to get in the conformation ring, though.
> 
> Not to hijack your thread, but here's Rowdy...
> 
> ...


They are lovely, my 3 are good at agility Ive been meaning to upload some piccies but I aint got round to it yet,

Were you get the brindle from and the red they both beautifull babies!

How many boxers do you have?

Put up as many pics as you like on this thread I love seeing other boxer piccies xx


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

OMG... y'all are making me want to get a Boxer! SS, you can ship Lexie to me and I'll take Rowdy too...NOT! They are all beautiful. I don't do well with bigger dogs anymore so I just have my little ones. They keep me plenty busy.

Oh, and I'm glad you said where you are from. I could NOT think of what state was NI! I know it's been awhile since I was in school, but I was going crazy!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

sexysilver said:


> They are lovely, my 3 are good at agility Ive been meaning to upload some piccies but I aint got round to it yet,
> 
> Were you get the brindle from and the red they both beautifull babies!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words! Disco came from a breeder up in Wisconsin who shows and Rowdy came from a breeder up in North Carolina, who also shows. I couldn't have asked for better dogs...although Disco came to me with some "issues" that we've finally worked through.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Stunning... all of them.


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you all very much, you're two are stunning boxers. how old is disco?

I will HAVE to put up piccies of them jump just havent had the time recently lol.

Can I ask why do you not show Disco? xxx


----------

